# inverter?



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Have just returned from a weekend away. Used inverter to power tv for first time. Worked a treat clipped to the leisure battery. Two questions that come to mind.
1. The fan sounds quite noisy. Not so much that you cannot enjoy a programme but you definitely know it is there. The inverter is a 300w purchased on offer from Maplins. Can you get inverters that are quieter than others and if so recommendations please.
2. My leisure battery is underneath a compartment and partly behind the gas fire. Not the easiest to get in to connect and disconnect the leads. Does anyone have any recommendations to make it easier. Trying to figure out how I can run leads from battery that I can connect invertor directly to.
Any advice appreciated.
Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian,

Do you not have a 2 pin socket in your van this is what you use to conect the inverter to the battery.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Yes I do but when I tried that it just kept switching off and on. Think it needs heavier wiring but also wondered if anything was lost between battery and inverter with very slightly longer run.
Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ian, 

AS a pretty general rule I think you'll find 150W inverters are fanless and 300W and above have a fan, though this may be themostatically switched or varying in speed.

Regarding wiring, you need to arrange thicker wires from battery to a conveniently located interior 12V socket.

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian, visit your local motor factor people lengthen your inverter leads with some starter/battery cable, along with some eyed terminals to fit, make them a permanent fitting to your leisure battery..just long enough to make things easier, no more.

Some fans are noisier than others, also acoustics plays a part where the inverter is mounted too, not sure if there are quieter models on the market?

Regards M&D


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ours works fine through the 2 pin plug. It shouldnt keep switching on and of maybe you have a faulty socket have you checked it there may be a loose wire somewhere. Ours is also noisy by the way but does quiten down a bit after first start up and if you have it to near to the tv you get some interference as well.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that folks. First job is to upgrade the wiring to the two pin plug and then take it from there.
Ian


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lady J

The problem is voltage drop caused by inadequate wiring, its quite normal, even the top vans have crap wiring, you must be lucky if your 2 pin runs an invertor OK, if you check the instructions you will probably find that you should not be using that socket, it can on some cases it can be a fire risk.

Interference *should not* be a problem either.

Put the invertor in a cupboard with plenty of air space around it.

150w is usually fanless, but still needs free air space.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

George, You have just thrown a spanner in my works. I went and bought some thicker electric string with the intention of beefing up the wiring from the battery to the 12 volt socket. However your previous post has stopped me short. Can you advise me as to your suggestion for me to get power from the leisure battery to the inverter without having to continually fight my way to the back of the fire to connect using clips? If I wired the 12 volt socket via a fuse and relay would this solve the potential fire problem?
thankyou
Ian


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Not sure if this going to help you but, I have an independant 110A/H battery and a 600w invertor, they both fit under the passenger seat, the invertor is connected directly to the battery via proper connectors (Not clip type) this cable run is as minimal as can be expected. Battery cable runs to a double pole switched fused spur (To isolate invertor when charging battery) then into invertor, the output is connected to a normal 240v single socket, both fused spur & socket are located on the side of the seat for easy access. The fused spur also allows you to start the invertor before an attached appliance. I have an old multimeter attached to enable me to keep an eye on the remaining power level.

Seems to work well, just wish I had more room for additional batteries.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

Its always better to have the 240v wiring extended, 12v wiring is always more prone to voltage drop.

Am at work at moment, will think this through and get back to you later


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian & George,

Ours is a 300w inverter and does work perfectly ok though the 2 pin plug and has done on several vans with no problem at all.

Jacquie


----------



## 96950 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi All

My preference is always to run the TV directly off 12 volts as it is more efficient. Using an inverter means you are stepping up the 12 volts from your leisure battery to 230 volts AC and then the TV's AC mains adaptor steps it right back down again. The end result is that you can use as much as twice the energy using an inverter as compared to running the TV directly off a 12 volt supply.

The only down side of running the TV off a 12 volt supply is that the power would not pass through the TV's AC mains adaptor which produces a stable 12 volt supply. Inside a caravan or motor home the 12 volt supply usually fluctuates wildly depending upon the state of charge of the battery and what appliances are being powered at any particular time.

There is a company that provide 12 volt power supplies for LCDTV's, check em out



> Moderator edit:
> 
> MHF do not allow commercial links where the person has a connection with the company.


They also provide the 2 pin clipsal adaptors that were previously mentioned


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm not sure you saw my reply to your identical answer elsewhere disputing your generalisation. It is here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-124352.html#124352

Dave


----------



## 88841 (May 9, 2005)

George


You say “remove split charge” in one of your replies and “Brand doesn’t matter as much as decent charging, and use decent 3-4 stage charger and virtually any lead acid will last years” in another. I have just fitted a Universal Advanced Digital Alternator Regulator to my 2000 Cheyenne so am I to understand the charge from the regulator is passed through the split charge. Have I wasted my time and money or can I bypass the split charge and go direct to the leisure batt. Why does the split charge relay prevent the DAR from doing its job.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pogo

Yes it is passed through the split charge relay and no you have not wasted your money. I would still get rid of the relay read the link at the end.

I usually get grief for being pedantic but in this case I have obviously not been pedantic enough.

By split charging people generally think of adding a relay (or if they already have one fitted by the manufacturer) and then assuming that the alternator "charges the leisure battery" which is not true, at best it puts a dribble in maxing out at 70% charged, thats where the advanced regulator comes in.

When you have an advanced regulator you want to split the charge, I would personally get a split charge diode like this.










http://www.sterling-power.com/htm/di.htm


----------



## 88841 (May 9, 2005)

george. thanks for the info. have ordered one today


----------

